# Sigma Announces Two New Mirrorless Cameras: Sigma sd Quattro and sd Quattro H



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 23, 2016)

```
<em>Interchangeable lens APS-C and APS-H Foveon Quattro sensors in state-of-the-art camera systems</em></p>
<p><strong>KANAGAWA, JAPAN — February 23, 2016 — </strong><a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-vuduthk-dkikkkllld-e/" target="article-null"><strong>Sigma Corporation of America</strong></a>, a leading camera, DSLR lens, flash and accessories manufacturer, today announced the new high-performance, compact <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-vuduthk-dkikkkllld-s/" target="article-null"><strong>Sigma sd Quattro</strong></a> and <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-vuduthk-dkikkkllld-g/" target="article-null"><strong>Sigma sd Quattro H</strong></a> mirrorless camera systems with Foveon Quattro sensors. The Sigma sd Quattro features an APS-C sized sensor and the Sigma sd Quattro H touting a larger APS-H sized sensor for even greater image quality. Thanks to the mirrorless aspect of the cameras, both the sd Quattro and sd Quattro H are designed to take full advantage of all Sigma Global Vision lenses.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><em>“With the introduction of these two new cameras, Sigma continues its rich history of innovation. The Foveon sensor is renowned for its imaging characteristics, and the mirrorless interchangeable format offers photographers the full line of Sigma Global Vision lenses to help realize their creative visions,”</em>stated Mark Amir-Hamzeh, President of Sigma Corporation of America. <em>“The sharpness of detail and nuanced color tone captured by the Foveon sensors is a key component of Sigma Global Vision. The sd Quattro, and the sd Quattro H, with the newly announced Foveon Quattro APS-H sensor, will be greatly appreciated by photographers who demand the utmost in imaging purity, with the added benefit of portability for both in-studio and on-location photography.”</em></p>
<p>Both the sd Quattro and sd Quattro H feature similar design aspects with a compact form consistent with the dp Quattro line, making them highly portable and utilizing the Foveon Quattro sensor for exceptional imaging quality and fast processing. A magnesium alloy body makes the sd Quattro and sd Quattro H durable and rugged, while a dust- and splash-proof design makes it ideal for photographers facing harsh conditions. In addition to the new body design, both cameras boast a list of useful advancements. These include a two-mode Autofocus detection that combines Phase Detection for focus speed and Contrast Detection for focus accuracy. The focus settings have also been enhanced with such modes as Movement Prediction, Face Detection, Free Movement, Focus Peaking and a variety of others. The new 2.3 megapixel viewfinder displays close to 100% of the field of view and when placed in “Auto” will toggle between the viewfinder when the user has the camera to their eye and then to the LCD when the user lowers the camera. A new “Super-Fine Detail” mode brings out the full potential of the Quattro sensor by capturing seven different exposures with one shot and merging them for exceptional dynamic range (images can be extracted individually as well). Meanwhile an updated algorithm for the Auto White Balance allows for greater accuracy, even with multiple light sources.</p>
<p>While the sd Quattro and sd Quattro H are similar in physical design details, they stand apart when their Foveon sensors are compared. The sd Quattro utilizes the same sensor found in the dp Quattro line and produces image quality comparable to that of a 39 megapixel Bayer-pattern sensor on resolution testing. The stacked silicon Foveon Direct Imaging sensor captures all detail information on the top 19.6 megapixel layer along with all color information for the Blue channel, while the two five-megapixel layers below capture Red and Green color information, all without the need for a low pass filter. Merged together they create incredible image quality that is comparable to medium format files. The sd Quattro H boasts a larger APS-H sensor (26.6×17.9mm) than the sd Quattro and can produce images equivalent to that of a 51-megapixel Bayer-pattern sensor camera on resolution testing. The sensor structure is similar to that of the sd Quattro but uses a 25.5 megapixels on the top layer of the sensor that captures the detail information. Both cameras use the latest Dual TRUE III image processor and take full advantage of the Art, Contemporary and Sport line Global Vision lenses that are made for high megapixel cameras. Like all Sigma Cameras, RAW (X3F) data can processed via <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-vuduthk-dkikkkllld-w/" target="article-null"><strong>Sigma Photo Pro</strong></a>, which offers editing options, including Monochrome mode to take advantage of the incredible monochrome images the Foveon sensor captures.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24888 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8066947231.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8066947231-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8066947231" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8066947231-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8066947231-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1678035678.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1678035678-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1678035678" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1678035678-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1678035678-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3218003536.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3218003536-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="3218003536" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3218003536-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3218003536-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1916858737.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1916858737-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1916858737" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1916858737-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1916858737-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1230657630.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1230657630-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1230657630" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1230657630-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1230657630-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4764957091.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4764957091-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="4764957091" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4764957091-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4764957091-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1190292583.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1190292583-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1190292583" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1190292583-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1190292583-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3708777523.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3708777523-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="3708777523" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3708777523-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/3708777523-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## NancyP (Feb 24, 2016)

I am quite interested, but what would really get me going would be the announcement of 

BETTER SOFTWARE! 

Sigma Photo Pro is really a clunky RAW editor, the computer crashes frequently, and the general PITA of post-processing makes me use the Sigma Merrill camera (different Foveon sensor) much less than if the post-processing experience was similar to LR or some other mature software. Sigma Photo Pro is pretty much the only option for Quattro sensors, and there are only one or two other very minimalistic RAW editors for Merrill and earlier Foveon sensors.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 24, 2016)

Personally, I don't know why Sigma even bother with making cameras.
I have never seen one in use, and the camera store I frequent always has one on display, but its only because Sigma says they need to have at least one camera on display to keep in the good books of Australia's Sigma importer.

I wonder how many they sell?


----------



## Adelino (Feb 24, 2016)

Why did they chop the grip off? It doesn't really make the camera any more compact. But more cameras is better for competition.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 24, 2016)

Chances are the APS-H version is going to be the body people should get, hopefully Sigma doesn't expect too much from people looking to buy the APS-C version and doesn't charge too much of a premium for the larger sensor (It is mostly the same camera).
I could swing $1,500 but if they ask any more I'll go Fuji, the X-T2 is rumored to be coming this year, and that should be 24MP at 8FPS, moire free, great in low light, covered in dials... well, amazing in general. I think this is the year that Fuji could finally be considered to have a mature system.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 24, 2016)

It would have been great if Sigma offered the adaption of e.g. Sony., Nikon, Canon lenses. I think about using a 1.8 50-100 on that Foveon eqiupped camera for landscape and portrait stills and a 600D for some video work ...

I think, Bennymiata, you are right: Sigma is LENSES, not cameras, maybe sensors with Foveon.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 24, 2016)

What a bizarre decision to place the VF to the right, next to the grip. Seems like it would totally exclude left-eye shooters. I can't think of any other camera that does this.


----------



## nemophoto (Feb 24, 2016)

Coldhands said:


> What a bizarre decision to place the VF to the right, next to the grip. Seems like it would totally exclude left-eye shooters. I can't think of any other camera that does this.



Not really. If you think about, many viewfinders, if not in the center, are shifted to the left. I'm a left-eyed shooter and always b*tch about my nose being pressed against the back of the camera. For a change, my nose will be free of that!

I've never been a huge fan of EVF cameras, but I like the Foveon concept. (I wish Canon would follow suit.) I'm heavily entrenched in Canon gear (1Dx and 5Ds, 8 lenses), but would contemplate a body and lens to plunk around with.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 24, 2016)

nemophoto said:


> Coldhands said:
> 
> 
> > What a bizarre decision to place the VF to the right, next to the grip. Seems like it would totally exclude left-eye shooters. I can't think of any other camera that does this.
> ...



I'm not sure I follow. I'm a left-eye shooter as well, an with the normal centre-left positioning of most VFs, I just turn my head slightly right, relative to the camera, and have my cheekbone pressed up against the back of the camera. With this Sigma's arrangement, my nose and right side of my face would be trying to occupy the same space as my hand and wrist.


----------



## kubelik (Mar 15, 2016)

what's interesting is that a few years back, after the 1D Mark IV was discontinued, there were a bunch of scattered rumors about APS-H not entirely disappearing, and also Canon working with Sigma on Foveon-type sensors. don't think this is the result that people were envisioning back then, but it's pretty cool.

I have no experience with Sigma cameras, only experience with Sigma lenses, but I'd give something like this a spin if either:

Canon were to develop their own version of the sd Quattro H (similar to how Canon basically rebuilt a Sony RX100 into the G7), or if Sigma gave up on trying to use their own sigma lens mount and instead just offered the sd Quattro H with a Canon mount. neither is likely to happen, ever, but I still look forward to reading reviews on the Quattro H... good to see Sigma pushing boundaries.


----------

